# ZURICH | Glattpark Development News



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*website: www.glattpark.ch*

*brochure: www.glattpark.ch/grundlagen/news_fly/flyer1.pdf*




























*development plans:*

buildings:










streets and paths:










high resolution: http://www.glattpark.ch/grundlagen-en/facts_formation_high.php

3rd September 2002:










9th April 2003:










13th November 2004:














































*promotional video from 24.11.2008: www.glattpark.ch/movies/glattpark_film.wmv*


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

that is huge!! Looks cool as well


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

09/2005










10/2005





































12/2005










03/2006


----------



## carst0rnHH (Apr 14, 2007)

nice picures, thanks


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

04/2006










05/2006


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

06/2006










08/2006


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

06/2006




























12/2006


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

03/2007


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice pics!  Thanks for your effort


----------



## Erik91 (Dec 4, 2006)

This is the evidence that in Switzerland they make things always very well (in Italy it is not like this!)


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

07/2007:




























08/2007:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

09/2007:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

01/2008



















view more photos of this project on: http://www.stevesgallery.net


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

02/2008



















view more photos of this project on: http://www.stevesgallery.net


----------



## OMH (Aug 21, 2007)

really nice project..i especially like the appartment buildings with the brick facades,though i think that the other appartment buildings look kind of 80's


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

03/2008:




























view more photos of this project on: http://www.stevesgallery.net


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Most of the buildings look really uninspired and boring, honestly. What we in Sweden call 'neo-functionalism'. 
Seems like a large project though!


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*commercial and residential buildings "Lilienthal", 2007 - 2009*


----------



## megacool (Nov 6, 2006)

staff said:


> Most of the buildings look really uninspired and boring, honestly. What we in Sweden call 'neo-functionalism'.
> Seems like a large project though!


somehow you are just right, but tdf


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

04/2008:




























view more photos of this project on: http://www.stevesgallery.net


----------



## Sylv1 (Jan 31, 2007)

this is just the kind of project we need !























in Geneva hno:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

19/04/2008:




























view more photos of this project on: http://www.stevesgallery.net


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

^^ it asks for a username and password


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dinivan said:


> ^^ it asks for a username and password


You have to register here: http://www.stevesgallery.net/register.php


----------



## Juanito (Mar 2, 2004)

Amazing project for the best city in the world


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

25/04/2008:



























































































view more photos of this project on: http://www.stevesgallery.net


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

08/06/2008:























































view more photos of this project on: http://www.stevesgallery.net


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

what an amazing development.

Are those apartments/condos affordable?


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*residential buildings "Glattbach"*

website: http://www.glattbach.ch


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

Big Texan said:


> what an amazing development.
> 
> Are those apartments/condos affordable?


Yes. Small flats starting from 1'300 USD, bigger ones starting from 1'800 USD. For a new development located in Zurich prices are pretty nice I'd say.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

23/07/2008


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow. this project looks great  21st century commieblocks


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*residential buildings "Glattbach"*

28/08/2008:


----------



## The other Dude (Jan 30, 2008)

hm dont really like it. too much commie-block feeling... hope it will look more alive in some years.


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

It looks a little bit depressing.


----------



## SponPlague (Sep 23, 2008)

Bluesence said:


> It looks a little bit depressing.


That should be The Other Dude's line, given his avatar :lol: but I agree...

It does have that Ceucescu look to it...


----------



## el_tico (Aug 18, 2008)

Amazing project! I didn't even know about it. Developments like these, entirely from scratch, are rare in Switzerland.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*office building "Portikon"*

http://www.portikon.ch


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

06/10/2008:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

New promotional video from 24.11.2008:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

23.12.2008, Dreisicht:










Lilienthal:




























Portikon:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dreisicht*

13.03.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lilienthal*

13.03.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Portikon*

13.03.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Portikon*

17.05.2009:


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Good project, maybe there could have been more open areas, but then there is a green park there.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opfikerpark*

23.05.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Glattbach*

23.05.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lightcube*

23.05.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Portikon*

05.06.2009:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Looks very average IMO

Some of the buildings even look ugly. But ok if its social housing for low income groups.


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

25.06.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Portikon*

25.06.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lilienthal*

25.06.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dreisicht*

25.06.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Glattbach*

25.06.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Opfikerpark*

04.07.2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dreisicht*

08/2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Lilienthal*

08/2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Portikon*

08/2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Glattpark*

10/2009:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Portikon*

10/2009:


----------



## otorrado (Jun 16, 2007)

wow very nice!


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Chavez Verde, 2010 - 2011*

Website: www.chavezverde.ch

















06/2010:


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Good job on all the updates, steve5


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Chavez Verde*

08/2010:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Chavez Verde*

10/2010:


----------



## arqjoao (Oct 8, 2008)

Steve, do you have any new overview pictures.. I'm really intersted about the way it's using that space, and how it really looks.. 
i didn't like the renders and i though it would look kinda... dead... or cold...
but looking ate the ground level pictures, it's looking so much better!
When the occupation become fully stabilished, and the vegetation grow, i imagine it will be great!....

Thanks


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Do you mean from the Glattpark or from the Chavez Verde? You can find some aerial photos at www.glattpark.ch.


----------



## arqjoao (Oct 8, 2008)

I was looking for the aerial views from the Glattpark... Thanks.. There's a lot of useful photografs on the site!

What is your opinion about the impact of this urban structure on the city?


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Chavez Verde*

25.05.2011:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Chavez Verde*

16.07.2011:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wright Place*

Website: www.wright-place.ch

14.06.2012:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Wrighthouse*

Website: www.wrighthouse.ch

14.06.2012:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Glattpark*

14.06.2012:


----------

